# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Ruchomy guzek na żuchwie.

## magnum

Witam.
Nie bardzo wiem w jakim temacie mam napisać. Otóż od jakiegoś czasu, ciężko stwierdzić jakiego bo nie zwracałem na to uwagi ale będzie to pewnie kilka lat, mam wyczuwalny guzek wielkości troszke mniejszej od grochu na zewnętrznej stronie policzka a konkretniej na żuchwie, od wewnątrz nie jest wyczuwalny. Jest on ruchomy, ucieka przy dotyku, w dotyku przypomina chrząstkę, nie jest widoczny. Wczoraj zacząłem dotykać w tamtym miejscu i czuję takie jakby delikatnie opuchnięcie i delikatny ból (być może tylko mi się wydaje). 
Co to może być? Powiem szczerze że troszkę mnie to niepokoi.
Dodam też że mam teraz grypkę, ostatnio dość często mi się zdarza chorować.

----------

